# Lake bottom texture



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Need opinions on how this would look with the graduating light to dark brown bottom. I was using a mini heat gun to try this.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

I can't really tell what I'm looking at? 

Peter


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Peter Herron said:


> I can't really tell what I'm looking at?
> 
> Peter


Pics arent that great, sorry.
I used heat to melt styrafoam and ended up with the cool looking ridges.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My personal opinion is that this probably won't work. That wrinkled effect is interesting, but I don't think it will do what you want.

First of all, it doesn't look like your "lake" has any depth to it. It will need to be sunken below the surface of the layout by about 1/4" for the "water" depth, plus however much you want the water to be below the level of the terrain (if there's a lake that's dead flat level with the surrounding terrain, I'd like to see it).

The problem with the surface you've created is it's going to be tough to paint, and to pour the water product and have it fill in properly. These water products need a little depth (1/8" to 1/4") to create the translucent water effect. You create the wavy surface by stippling it with acrylic gloss gel or similar product, or by teasing the surface of your water medium while it cures.

On the other hand, maybe I'm totally out to lunch, and you have just found the next big thing in water modeling.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

What CTValleyRR said....

But if you do succeed in pouring the water product over what you have created, it will look like a shallow lake that is clogged up with tons of water plants and algae -- that is what the ripples will look like.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the input, now i must decide to try or not.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I like the effect you achieved but the only way I see that it might work, is to have it recessed below the layout level. Then maybe cover the Lake area with an acrylic sheet, and either airbrush faded colors from the shore line, into the lake area. I don't know if the gloss gel would work on the acrylic either. You may just have to experiment, and see if it suits what you are trying to achieve. Either way, that type of lake bottom effect has got to be set below grade by at least 1/2" or more, in my opinion.


----------

